# Andrea Jürgens "Kleiner Mix" HQ 5x



## Brian (1 Jan. 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (1 Jan. 2009)

Das war doch "und dabei liebe ich euch beide"bei rudi carell im letzten jahrtausend?Gell

Hat sich aber gut gehalten!:thx:fürs Teilen


----------



## MrCap (2 Jan. 2009)

*Vielen Dank für die hübsche Andrea !!!*


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

Die rassige Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens ist nach wie vor eine
bildhübsche und sehr attraktive junge Frau mit einer tollen weiblichen
Ausstrahlung, einer riesigen Oberweite und sehr viel Sex-Appeal. 
Ich würde sie nicht aus dem Bett schubsen - viel mehr hinein...


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2009)

:thx: für die süße Andrea


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2009)

Eine Schlampe bleibt eine Schlampe. Und die "kleine" Tackertante Andrea Jürgens ist die größte von allen. Andrea hatte doch bestimmt mehr Liebhaber im Bett als sie heute zugeben würde. Und so richtig singen konnte sie ja nie. Frau Jürgens ist ein hübsches Schlagerluder und wackelt mit ihren riesigen Titten...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Schlampe bleibt eine Schlampe. Und die "kleine" Tackertante Andrea Jürgens ist die größte von allen. Andrea hatte doch bestimmt mehr Liebhaber im Bett als sie heute zugeben würde. Und so richtig singen konnte sie ja nie. Frau Jürgens ist ein hübsches Schlagerluder und wackelt mit ihren riesigen Titten...



Andrea Jürgens ist eine "kleine" Sexbombe die "flachgelegt" werden möchte...


----------



## holgert (11 Sep. 2009)

is immer noch ganz niedlich


----------



## neman64 (11 Sep. 2009)

Andrea ist eine fantastische Frau mit einer tollen Stimme. Danke für die Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## asdf66 (19 Sep. 2009)

Ein Star meiner Jugend !
Super!


----------



## dörty (19 Sep. 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder von Andrea.


----------



## ich999999 (16 Jan. 2010)

Danke


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Schlampe bleibt eine Schlampe. Und die "kleine" Tackertante Andrea Jürgens ist die größte von allen. Andrea hatte doch bestimmt mehr Liebhaber im Bett als sie heute zugeben würde. Und so richtig singen konnte sie ja nie. Frau Jürgens ist ein hübsches Schlagerluder und wackelt mit ihren riesigen Titten...



Also quasi ne Frau mit Erfahrung?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2010)

Andrea hat zwar eine riesige Oberweite aber sie ist deswegen noch lange keine Tittenschlampe. Andrea ist eine bildhübsche und sehr rassige junge Schlagersängerin mit einer tollen weiblichen Ausstrahlung und einer himmlisch süßen Stimme. Und mit wie vielen Männern sie im Bett gewesen ist, geht ja wohl niemanden etwas an. Andrea ist schließlich nicht mehr verheiratet und kann selbst bestimmen, wie ihr Liebesleben aussieht. Ich mag Andrea Jürgens so wie sie ist.


----------



## Schlagerfreund (19 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die super Fotos von Andrea Jürgens :thx:
Hat zufällig jemand mehr Bilder von Ihr. Ich tausche auch sehr gern


----------



## Internetpirat (29 Sep. 2012)

danke für die tollen bilder von andrea


----------



## Sarafin (30 Sep. 2012)

Einige blöde Kommentare vom "Unregistriertem" :crazy:

Danke für die Bilder von Andrea.


----------



## leika223 (30 Sep. 2012)

:thx:
:thumbup:


----------



## Bacchus69 (10 Jan. 2013)

schnuckelig


----------



## Sarafin (10 Jan. 2013)

Sarafin schrieb:


> Einige blöde Kommentare vom "Unregistriertem" :crazy:
> 
> Danke für die Bilder von Andrea.


..registriert,würden die sich auch nicht Trauen,solch primitiven Äusserungen zu tätigen...notgeile Blödköppe eben


----------



## Haribo1978 (13 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Andrea!


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Sep. 2013)

Die süße Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch eine richtig geile Traumfrau
- und sie ist noch zu haben...


----------



## Bowes (2 Okt. 2013)

Danke für die Schönen Bilder von Andrea !!!


----------



## Micha01 (12 Jan. 2014)

würde auch mal gerne mit ihr schlafen


----------



## superfan2000 (13 Jan. 2014)

Micha01 schrieb:


> würde auch mal gerne mit ihr schlafen



Die Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch eine ziemlich heiße Frau. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## picard (26 Juli 2014)

Was für eine tolle Frau, unsere Andrea :thumbup:


----------



## picard12 (14 Okt. 2014)

Andrea ist eine bildhübsche Frau und mein Goldkehlchen. Alle Ihre Lieder sind
einfach suuuper! Wünsche Andrea alles erdenklich gute...auch für das
bald kommende Comeback. Toi Toi liebe Andrea


----------



## sukram (14 Okt. 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## orgamin (21 Okt. 2014)

vielen dank für die andrea


----------



## Mike072002 (25 Dez. 2014)

So ein Blödsinn. Wie kann man sie als Schlampe bezeichnen ? Du bist nicht ganz dicht. Andrea war und ist eine tolle, attraktive Frau mit einer fantastischen, einmaligen Stimme. Ich höre heute noch ihre Lieder aus ihrer Kinder- und Jugendzeit......wie: .... "Ich zeige dir das Paradies"......"Manuel good bye"....."Amore, amore".....usw.:WOW:


----------



## mudin (12 Apr. 2015)

nice danke


----------



## liebenberg1909 (29 Apr. 2015)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Andrea hat zwar eine riesige Oberweite aber sie ist deswegen noch lange keine Tittenschlampe. Andrea ist eine bildhübsche und sehr rassige junge Schlagersängerin mit einer tollen weiblichen Ausstrahlung und einer himmlisch süßen Stimme. Und mit wie vielen Männern sie im Bett gewesen ist, geht ja wohl niemanden etwas an. Andrea ist schließlich nicht mehr verheiratet und kann selbst bestimmen, wie ihr Liebesleben aussieht. Ich mag Andrea Jürgens so wie sie ist.



Ich bin der gleichen Meinung


----------



## picard12 (13 März 2016)

Wie kann man nur so beleidigend gegenüber der äußerst liebreizenden Andrea Jürgens sein.
Sie ist ein tolle Frau mit einer wunderschönen Stimme


----------



## superfan2000 (27 März 2016)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Die Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch eine ziemlich geile Frau. :drip::drip::drip:



... und sehr viele Männer möchten gern mit ihr ins Bett steigen....


----------



## eagle52 (9 Aug. 2016)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Die süße Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch eine richtig geile Traumfrau
> - und sie ist noch zu haben...



Ich würde sie nehmen


----------



## superfan2000 (11 Aug. 2016)

eagle52 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nehmen



Die hübsche Andrea Jürgens möchten viele Männer gern nehmen...:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## superfan2000 (23 Nov. 2016)

eagle52 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nehmen



Ja, die "kleine" Jürgens möchte wohl jeder Mann gern mal nehmen. Sie ist eine richtig geile Schlagersängerin mit einer geilen Ausstrahlung. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Elfman (21 Juli 2017)

Rest in Peace, Andrea. Und mögen die bekloppten Kommentatoren ihrem Karma neu ins Auge schauen.
Amen.


----------

